# Inter company transfer



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi and hope everyone is doing well.

I have an opportunity to be moved with my current Australian employer to Sydney. They asked last year but I was caught off guard so didn't say yes or no. However I will meet with my boss again in 7 weeks and I want to discuss the oportunity with him as I have been giving it more thought (Maz I know this will make you happy ).

I have been reading the DEEWR, IMMI websites, 457 visa booklet, etc. and I have a few questions:

- I understand this would be on the subclass 457 visa. I have been reading about this visa and I see that the company can sponsor me for temporary work for up to 4 years. My question is, what happens after those 4 years? What are my chances of obtaining permanent residence after those 4 years so that when the visa ends I can remain in the country if I wish to do so, and continue working either for them, or for another employer? Can the 457 be extended, or converted to another type of visa? What would be my options after the 4 years?

- I found that there is a provision for 'inter company transfers' which is descibed to be a 'streamlined process' on the booklet I am reading, but I don't see the UAE (where I was hired) in the list. However Mexico is, and we have an office in Mexico as well. I could go and work for them in Mexico for say 6 months and then have them apply for an inter company transfer from Mexico since we can't do this from the UAE branch? Anybody knows if that would help? 

- How long does it normally take in your experience between the time the sponsor lodges the application, and the visa is granted?

- Degrees: I have an issue here. I went to uni and graduated etc etc but I never got my degree because at the time I could not afford to take time off work to do the social service I was required to do so I have been kind of procrastinating it for, well, 15 years or so  I have 15 years' experience though, 3 of them with my sponsor-to-be. Will this create an problem for me or my sponsor? I have no issues with taking whatever necessary skill assessments I am required to to show that I can do the job.

- Language: Will I be asked to take a language assessment? No issues with that either, just curious. My profession is Marketing. 

- Marketing profesionals: are there any professional organisations that I should be looking at joining, certifications, etc. if that is going to help my application? 

Thanks a lot in advance,

Izzy


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Finally!! I'm actually quite green with envy right now! 

1. Your employer can sponsor you for a PR visa, which after 4 years of lawful residence (including 1 year with PR) translate into citizenship. There is no need to wait for the full 4 years to be up before they apply for a PR visa for you. They can actually get you a PR visa from day 1 or after you get to Oz. There are 2 types of employer sponsored PR visa, so you'll have to do a bit of reading to understand the requirements (visit DIAC website).
You can also apply for a PR visa independently of your employer but why shoulder the cost if your employer can do this for you. Takes forever as well to get it (18 - 24 months)
As long as you obtain another nomination from a different employer, you can change jobs. No need for NOCs and all sorts of stupid pieces of paper like in our little corner of the world!

2. If you employer applies for a 457 visa, then it would make no difference whether you are in UAE or elsewhere for that matter. As long as you satisfy the requirements of the 457 visa, then there is no reason as to why you won't get the visa (or need to jump through hoops for that matter).

3. There's a few threads with timelines currently active on the forum. If I remember correctly from what I've read, about 2-3 months. Well, that's what the last employer that I was in contact with told me as well.

4. Don't know about the degree issue but work experience wise, you have more than enough experience.

5. Yes and no. If you've previously followed a course that was instructed in English, then you can get a letter from that institution, stating this fact, and that will negate the need for an IELTS test. Think the course must have lasted for a certain number of years though (3+ years I think - don't quote me on this, I may be wrong - been a while since I even looked at 457 visa!). Otherwise, book an IELTS test at UOWD in Knowledge Village. Costs AED 850 and is pretty easy. 

6. Sorry, do not have a clue!

P.S Can you tell how much time I spend on this forum and trawling through the DIAC website!! Quite sad really!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmmmmmm somebody changed their mind. Shall we delve into the reasons thereof?????


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Finally!! I'm actually quite green with envy right now!
> 
> 1. Your employer can sponsor you for a PR visa, which after 4 years of lawful residence (including 1 year with PR) translate into citizenship. There is no need to wait for the full 4 years to be up before they apply for a PR visa for you. They can actually get you a PR visa from day 1 or after you get to Oz. There are 2 types of employer sponsored PR visa, so you'll have to do a bit of reading to understand the requirements (visit DIAC website).
> You can also apply for a PR visa independently of your employer but why shoulder the cost if your employer can do this for you. Takes forever as well to get it (18 - 24 months)
> ...


Thanks Maz for all the info, I really appreciate it  It all sounds very positive as well.

So I'd have the two options then? PR and 457?? So no need to go for the 457? If I recall correctly amaslam posted that one of the downsides of this visa is that I'd be taxed from dollar $1. Not exactly what someone coming from a tax free environment wants to hear, lol. I'll do more reading at the DIAC website as you suggest.

Wow, I had no clue it would take as short as 2-3 months  That's too short, lol. I want to stay in the sandpit at least 1 more year and save more as much money as I can to help with my initial costs once I move. I'm sure they'll pay for visa costs, etc. and air fare but nothing else, and Sydney is bloody expensive! So perhaps I'll ask them to lodge the application end of this year or beginning of next year, aiming to make the move around feb/march next year.

Thanks a lot  

And don't be green with envy, knowing you, I am sure you'll be able to make your move for sure!!! :clap2:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ausimmi said:


> Hmmmmmm somebody changed their mind. Shall we delve into the reasons thereof?????


Yep!!! WOMEN!! 

What can I say, I am quite indecisive by nature! Not 100% sure yet but slowly getting there  I always said I wanted to move back to Mexico at some point, I always saw myself growing old there etc. so it takes a while to come to terms with the fact that may not happen anymore. But the fact is, things are not improving back home, and with the USA going bankrupt any minute now, I need to find me a nice, safe country to live at and retire in 20 years or so!!  Even though I'll happily stay stay in Dubai for another year or so (no rush to build a nest egg ), I need to start planning the next move. This is a great opportunity and believe me, I know how lucky I am! Also back in July when they offered, I was still thinking about changing employers in a year or so, etc. but the more time I spend with them, the more I realise what a great company they are and this is all making me more committed to them.

Good luck with your application, hope all goes well for you


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Thanks Maz for all the info, I really appreciate it  It all sounds very positive as well.
> 
> So I'd have the two options then? PR and 457?? So no need to go for the 457? If I recall correctly amaslam posted that one of the downsides of this visa is that I'd be taxed from dollar $1. Not exactly what someone coming from a tax free environment wants to hear, lol. I'll do more reading at the DIAC website as you suggest.
> 
> ...


Don't worry too much about getting taxed from $1. If you take a look at this link Individual income tax rates and do your calculations, you will find that for the $80000 - $180000 tax bracket, the difference in taxes is only $5800 PER YEAR. That translates to approx $484 per month. AND, as a resident, you would be subject to the medical levy which for a $80000 income would come out to be $1200 and would only increase with an increasing salary. So although you should try for the PR, don't give up on it simply because your employer doesn't sponsor you for it. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Don't worry too much about getting taxed from $1. If you take a look at this link Individual income tax rates and do your calculations, you will find that for the $80000 - $180000 tax bracket, the difference in taxes is only $5800 PER YEAR. That translates to approx $484 per month. AND, as a resident, you would be subject to the medical levy which for a $80000 income would come out to be $1200 and would only increase with an increasing salary. So although you should try for the PR, don't give up on it simply because your employer doesn't sponsor you for it. Best of luck!!!


Dear Ausimmi,

Perhaps you are confusing the concepts of tax residence and normal residence. As a Mexican citizen, migrating from a country that does not have a totalization agreement with Australia, on a 457 visa Izzy will not be subject to the Medicare Levy.

Best,

Andrew


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Andrew. Dizzy, do take a look at Andrew's other post. It is very informative. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2733-job-offer-but-457-visa-2.html#post477138


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Just correcting a technical typo above, it's not about whether there is a totalization agreement, but rather whether there is a reciprocal healthcare agreement; the answer remains the same.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Izzy:

Saw the thread and finally found some time to give a proper answer.



> - I understand this would be on the subclass 457 visa. I have been reading about this visa and I see that the company can sponsor me for temporary work for up to 4 years. My question is, what happens after those 4 years? What are my chances of obtaining permanent residence after those 4 years so that when the visa ends I can remain in the country if I wish to do so, and continue working either for them, or for another employer? Can the 457 be extended, or converted to another type of visa? What would be my options after the 4 years?


You can go for PR from day 1, there is an advantage for going for a PR after 2 yrs as some of the PR conditions can be exempt if you have been in the job for 2 yrs. The most common route is to go for an 856 ENS visa.

The upper limit is 4 yrs for a 457, you would need to get another one with another employer if you wanted another 457, better to go for PR (856) before then.




> - I found that there is a provision for 'inter company transfers' which is descibed to be a 'streamlined process' on the booklet I am reading, but I don't see the UAE (where I was hired) in the list. However Mexico is, and we have an office in Mexico as well. I could go and work for them in Mexico for say 6 months and then have them apply for an inter company transfer from Mexico since we can't do this from the UAE branch? Anybody knows if that would help?



Don't think this would help. Better to just try for a 457 from the UAE to Australia. I don't think it's significantly difficult.




> - How long does it normally take in your experience between the time the sponsor lodges the application, and the visa is granted?


I have heard as fast as 2 weeks. But these days I'm saying 6 weeks. If all paperwork in order it can be very fast. It's a grant so it just says when the visa starts and the last date you can be in AU. You can plan your move anytime in that period and will usually work it out with the employer.



> - Degrees: I have an issue here. I went to uni and graduated etc etc but I never got my degree because at the time I could not afford to take time off work to do the social service I was required to do so I have been kind of procrastinating it for, well, 15 years or so  I have 15 years' experience though, 3 of them with my sponsor-to-be. Will this create an problem for me or my sponsor? I have no issues with taking whatever necessary skill assessments I am required to to show that I can do the job.


This shouldn't be an issue for the sponsor, if however you need to do a skills assessment for the 457 then you'll need to use the route that recognises work experience in lieu of a formal degree. 



> - Language: Will I be asked to take a language assessment? No issues with that either, just curious. My profession is Marketing.


For a skills assessment I believe yes, but not necessarily for the 457 visa itself. You will likely need to take a English test (IELTS) for a PR visa. 



> - Marketing profesionals: are there any professional organisations that I should be looking at joining, certifications, etc. if that is going to help my application?


Not sure, probably yes, ask your employers company in Australia.



dizzyizzy said:


> Hi and hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I have an opportunity to be moved with my current Australian employer to Sydney. They asked last year but I was caught off guard so didn't say yes or no. However I will meet with my boss again in 7 weeks and I want to discuss the oportunity with him as I have been giving it more thought (Maz I know this will make you happy ).
> 
> ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot everyone for the replies  You all have been incredibly helpful and I really appreciate it, I'm definitely feeling much more prepared to have a little chat with my boss in a few weeks and hopefully get the ball rolling.

I'll keep you guys posted and thanks a lot!

Izzy


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Thanks a lot everyone for the replies  You all have been incredibly helpful and I really appreciate it, I'm definitely feeling much more prepared to have a little chat with my boss in a few weeks and hopefully get the ball rolling.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted and thanks a lot!
> 
> Izzy


Something tells me that getting more help than you can handle is a common occurrence in your life  And I have a fleeting suspicion that you may be sick and tired of getting such help.     Looking forward to your updates. But if possible, grant me a wish and have that chat with your boss tomorrow. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Good luck Izzy, I'm sure your company will be more than happy to have you transfer to their Sydney office.  And as most people have advised, try and get PR from day 1 if you can - nothing better than moving to a new country and not having to worry about visas!

Right, now that I've got a place to stay sorted, I'll book that Sydney holiday for next year!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ausimmi said:


> Something tells me that getting more help than you can handle is a common occurrence in your life  And I have a fleeting suspicion that you may be sick and tired of getting such help.     Looking forward to your updates. But if possible, grant me a wish and have that chat with your boss tomorrow. Best of luck!!!


well, you will be surprised to hear that actually, asking for help is hardly my specialty  which of course is such a useless trait to have - why would I want to reinvent the wheel when there are so many nice and helpful people out there who clearly know better than me about visas and taxes and immigration to Oz!  

Won't be talking to my boss until May when I see him personally in Dusseldorf, but I have a the feeling that everything is going to be alright, since basically this was all his idea. But now the idea has been planted in my head.... a bit like Inception I guess


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Good luck Izzy, I'm sure your company will be more than happy to have you transfer to their Sydney office.  And as most people have advised, try and get PR from day 1 if you can - nothing better than moving to a new country and not having to worry about visas!
> 
> Right, now that I've got a place to stay sorted, I'll book that Sydney holiday for next year!


Thanks Maz! And of course you can crash at my place once I move to Sydney, would be nice to see you since I rarely see you in Dubai!! LOL


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Taxes are something you'll need to get used to again. As a rule of thumb I use 1/3 to tax and the rest to you. It's a bit less than 1/3 but easy to remember that way.

Now one of the things you must ask for from your Employer is LAFHA (Living Away From Home Allowance). This one thing is available to those living away from their regular country (i.e. 457s), but your company must spell it out in the employment contract before you get here. And the BIG BIG advantage here is that you can have your rent paid PRE-TAX, therefore reducing your taxable income. On the - side you will pay more for Medical insurance (budget about $300/month), but again that is also Pre-tax. There is also a small (something like $30 a week I think) allowance for your groceries. 

Once you're a PR (which I think is almost a certainty based on the planning) you lose the Pre-tax for LAFHA but instead get lower rates for Medicare and Health Insurance and obviously get all the rights and allowances given to PRs.

Coming from Dubai the hardest thing will be doing those annual tax returns again and giving away a new car (that's about how much tax you pay).

But lifestyle wise I think you'll really enjoy it here. 



dizzyizzy said:


> Thanks Maz for all the info, I really appreciate it  It all sounds very positive as well.
> 
> So I'd have the two options then? PR and 457?? So no need to go for the 457? If I recall correctly amaslam posted that one of the downsides of this visa is that I'd be taxed from dollar $1. Not exactly what someone coming from a tax free environment wants to hear, lol. I'll do more reading at the DIAC website as you suggest.
> 
> ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Taxes are something you'll need to get used to again. As a rule of thumb I use 1/3 to tax and the rest to you. It's a bit less than 1/3 but easy to remember that way.
> 
> Now one of the things you must ask for from your Employer is LAFHA (Living Away From Home Allowance). This one thing is available to those living away from their regular country (i.e. 457s), but your company must spell it out in the employment contract before you get here. And the BIG BIG advantage here is that you can have your rent paid PRE-TAX, therefore reducing your taxable income. On the - side you will pay more for Medical insurance (budget about $300/month), but again that is also Pre-tax. There is also a small (something like $30 a week I think) allowance for your groceries.
> 
> ...


Actually Andrew explained the 'living away from home allowance' to me yesterday as well, sounds brilliant.... definitely something to try to push for (thanks again Andrew!! ) , and if they won't give me that then I guess I will ask for PR from day one 

absolutely not looking forward to all those taxes  but Dubai is not forever, and I am getting quite excited about the move 

Thanks again guys, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wow we have two more mods joining us in au that means


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

It was good to meet you, Izzy, happy to help!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> wow we have two more mods joining us in au that means


I'm keeping my little fingers crossed that my visa is processed quickly (though not holding my breath on that one!). Definitely would make life easier to move knowing Izzy is planing to head there as well - means that I don't have to be 'billy-no-mates" when I eventually move!

Really glad that Izzy has FINALLY made up her mind. 

Definitely agree with Izzy though, Dubai is very much a temporary place and it does not take long for you to get fed up with the lack of common sense that you have to deal with on a daily basis (can you tell I've had a bad day! )


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi,

Listening (or should that be "reading"?) to you all talk about Australia is making me a little nostalgic. I didn't ever apply for PR or look at citizenship and I didn't really think too much about a visa - and now I read how long it's taking people...!

Best,

Andrew


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Dubai was the reason I originally joined the forum even though I live in this fantastic country. When I ran the numbers back in 2008 it just wasn't working out for me to move there (it was pre-GFC and the rental test vs. salary in always failed compared to Sydney, I'm in the IT industry and I was also quite worried on whether I was going to be offered a sub-continent IT salary or a Western expat IT salary). If any of you know how that works would love to hear in a PM or something.

Now I still think about moving to Dubai (actually I think I'd prefer AD), so just need to get my head together to go through the research again. Still young enough to make that one move for work again but I KNOW I am heading back to AU (got the Citizenship so no worries about moving back) I think in 5 yrs or round abouts that period.

So what do you think? On the right track?

I could also just stay in SYD and apply for some high end jobs here and see how that flies (I'll probably do that anyway first, just don't want to rule out Dubai). I was getting all excited as I've been seeing all those Docos on the building of the Palm Islands, Jebel, and the World and said: They do some pretty cool stuff out there, it would be great to be a part of that.



Maz25 said:


> I'm keeping my little fingers crossed that my visa is processed quickly (though not holding my breath on that one!). Definitely would make life easier to move knowing Izzy is planing to head there as well - means that I don't have to be 'billy-no-mates" when I eventually move!
> 
> Really glad that Izzy has FINALLY made up her mind.
> 
> Definitely agree with Izzy though, Dubai is very much a temporary place and it does not take long for you to get fed up with the lack of common sense that you have to deal with on a daily basis (can you tell I've had a bad day! )


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Dubai was the reason I originally joined the forum even though I live in this fantastic country. When I ran the numbers back in 2008 it just wasn't working out for me to move there (it was pre-GFC and the rental test vs. salary in always failed compared to Sydney, I'm in the IT industry and I was also quite worried on whether I was going to be offered a sub-continent IT salary or a Western expat IT salary). If any of you know how that works would love to hear in a PM or something.
> 
> Now I still think about moving to Dubai (actually I think I'd prefer AD), so just need to get my head together to go through the research again. Still young enough to make that one move for work again but I KNOW I am heading back to AU (got the Citizenship so no worries about moving back) I think in 5 yrs or round abouts that period.
> 
> ...


I think this scenario makes sense only if you will be making lots of cash. To the risk of sounding superficial, cash has always been my driver to stay here for a bit longer. That said, I am far from getting rich any time soon, lol. But I can definitely save more than what I'd be saving if I were back home whilst still enjoying what Dubai has to offer, including a bit of travelling in the region, because Dubai is fantastic for that. Just a few hours away from Africa, Asia, Europe, etc. If you have your citizenship sorted out, and you get a good job offer where you KNOW you'll be SAVING (not earning!! quite a difference between the two concepts!) 2x or even 3x times as much as you would be saving in Oz, then go for it, otherwise I would not bother. At the end of the day I am happy I came to Dubai, is been a fantastic experience, met wonderful people, traveled to some nice places, saved much more money than what I could have possibly saved if I had stayed in Mexico, whilst still having a very nice lifestyle and living in a nice place, and joined my company which has now opened the doors and the opportunity for me to move to Oz. What else could I have asked for?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Dubai was the reason I originally joined the forum even though I live in this fantastic country. When I ran the numbers back in 2008 it just wasn't working out for me to move there (it was pre-GFC and the rental test vs. salary in always failed compared to Sydney, I'm in the IT industry and I was also quite worried on whether I was going to be offered a sub-continent IT salary or a Western expat IT salary). If any of you know how that works would love to hear in a PM or something.
> 
> Now I still think about moving to Dubai (actually I think I'd prefer AD), so just need to get my head together to go through the research again. Still young enough to make that one move for work again but I KNOW I am heading back to AU (got the Citizenship so no worries about moving back) I think in 5 yrs or round abouts that period.
> 
> ...


I forgot to add something, you are right on being concerned about the nationality and how that is going to affect your pay, as sadly this is a reality here (and is probably my dislike #1 about Dubai -- even on top of the atrocious driving!!). Is a very sad and despicable practice, but people do get paid according to their passport and nationality. As a general rule, Westerns get 'Western' salaries, and South Asian continent nationals get South Asian continent salaries. There are a few exceptions to every rule of course, but they are far and between.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Actually it's quite pragmatic. Money is the MAIN reason I think most go to Dubai in the first place to work. Post GFC I held off (and I still do) as I think the market got flooded by a lot of on the ground people who were being laid-off, and needed to get their situation sorted quickly. I don't know if the fall out is over but what is Dubai like now.

I think the rental situation has sorted so people are accepting 12 checks or 4 checks instead of the pre-GFC one check + xx% annual increase. Do I have that part right?

Still worried about the salary bit as I've got the Asian look but the Western passports (US+AU) and Western education/experience. I wonder how I would be received then. I couldn't do with the sub-Continent salary as I wouldn't be returning to the sub-Continent to live and work in the future. It would be AU or the US. And those costs are known and similar to the UK expats returning to their countries after their stints in the gulf. And of course still have to deal with US taxes (never go away even if not living there).

Looking at bayt.com and similar doesn't really give me an indication of what sort of numbers to look for. So I'm calculating instead on a cost basis + savings goal x 5 yrs. I'm actually quite good at saving but its the first year (no matter where) that is the large amount of $$$ and Dubai has all of those license that and DEWA that kind of stuff to deal with.

Then of course where to live, could get by in a 2 BR, but realistically for the period involved have to look at 3 BR/villa. 

OK, I'm going to stop hijacking your thread. But if some Dubai/AD IT stuff (IT Security specifically reaches your ears, just give me a holler).




dizzyizzy said:


> I think this scenario makes sense only if you will be making lots of cash. To the risk of sounding superficial, cash has always been my driver to stay here for a bit longer. That said, I am far from getting rich any time soon, lol. But I can definitely save more than what I'd be saving if I were back home whilst still enjoying what Dubai has to offer, including a bit of travelling in the region, because Dubai is fantastic for that. Just a few hours away from Africa, Asia, Europe, etc. If you have your citizenship sorted out, and you get a good job offer where you KNOW you'll be SAVING (not earning!! quite a difference between the two concepts!) 2x or even 3x times as much as you would be saving in Oz, then go for it, otherwise I would not bother. At the end of the day I am happy I came to Dubai, is been a fantastic experience, met wonderful people, traveled to some nice places, saved much more money than what I could have possibly saved if I had stayed in Mexico, whilst still having a very nice lifestyle and living in a nice place, and joined my company which has now opened the doors and the opportunity for me to move to Oz. What else could I have asked for?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry Izzy, another thread hijacker! 

Yes, landlords are actually accepting anything from 2 - 12 cheques these days! My last landlord could not understand it when I burst out laughing and told him that he was mad when he tried to get the rent in one cheque!
Rents are no longer going up - they're going down, down down! I just got a AED 10k discount on my rent! Thought my landlord was going to refuse the offer but he accepted straight away and now, the greedy little me is thinking I should have offered less.

I work in Abu Dhabi and whilst the market is a lot healthier than it is in Dubai, I can tell you that Abu Dhabi is a bit of a dump! It looks a little bit shabby for a capital city, though I have to admit that if you head to the corniche, then it's a lot more modern and quite trendy. Dubai is the place to be! It's an absolute trek to commute and the roads are manic but I would not even entertain the idea of living in Abu Dhabi. Whereas you can get a decent apartment in Dubai for a reasonable amount, in Abu Dhabi, you'll be living in a converted broom cupboard for the same amount! I visited one my friends in Abu Dhabi and I had to be polite about 'how nice her apartment is' but really, my mind was thinking 'what an absolute dump! I would rather be homeless than live in this area - middle of nowhere!'

As you carry both US and AU passports, then you'll get paid according to your passport. The US passport is THE passport to have in this part of the world. You earn a lot more than everyone else if you are American! It makes no difference whether you are white, black, green or yellow as long as you have the right passport.

If you're looking to move, then target the Government companies. Provided that you do not upset anyone (Arabs are quite sensitive so very easily done!), then you have a guaranteed job. The pay is not as high as with private companies but at least you do not have to chase the company for your money every month. I should earn more but I carry the wrong passport! My only saving grace has been the fact that I am UK educated!

My company employs a fair few ICT Project Managers and they tend to be primarily British, Australian or South African but unfortunately, I do not have any clue how much they earn - probably less than in Oz cause of the Aussies just left and headed back home to higher paid job!

Sorry Izzy!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Maz and Izzy, Dubai back on my thinking list for place to live and work (for a while I was pro AD). OK, Izzy getting back to your topic please tell us more about the transfer offer and if they're offering relo help (an allowance). If you're company needs you out here on a less than urgent basis then I say "why not just go straight for a 121 or 856" and skip all this 457 business. I think even an 121 would be granted in a matter of months the unknowns being:
1. How long PCCs take (you'll need UAE and Mexico ones)
2. If you need to take IELTS for the visa or skills assessment
3. If you need to rely on a skills assessment based on work experience.

I have just one request when you get here. Please Please Please help me find some decent Mexican food in Sydney. The closest I've gotten so far is Mad Mex and Montezuma's.



Maz25 said:


> Sorry Izzy, another thread hijacker!
> 
> Yes, landlords are actually accepting anything from 2 - 12 cheques these days! My last landlord could not understand it when I burst out laughing and told him that he was mad when he tried to get the rent in one cheque!
> Rents are no longer going up - they're going down, down down! I just got a AED 10k discount on my rent! Thought my landlord was going to refuse the offer but he accepted straight away and now, the greedy little me is thinking I should have offered less.
> ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello all,

Yeah I agree with Maz, I think in your case you *may* face a little prejudice from your looks but salary wise you'll be ok.

BTW, I don't mind the thread hijacking at all! On the other hands, we are not being very good modos at setting the example!! 

I need to research more on the 121 / 856 options, first time I hear about those (I really am an newbie on Oz migration). 

Aww, Mexican food, how I miss thee!! I'll let you know if I find a decent place amaslam. I may need to cook myself!!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

The 121 is basically a PR visa but gets processed at Priority 1 because you have an Employer sponsor. If you were without a sponsor the equivalent would be a 175 visa.



dizzyizzy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Yeah I agree with Maz, I think in your case you *may* face a little prejudice from your looks but salary wise you'll be ok.
> 
> ...


----------

